# eBay Yarn Sale - 70% Off with Free Shipping! Ships from Denver.



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

We sell high quality yarn made in the USA on eBay and we've just marked all of our stock down to 70% off retail with free shipping for all yarn orders.

http://stores.ebay.com/New-Books-4-Less-Online-Store/Yarn-/_i.html?_fsub=129642011&_sid=207949851&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful yarns and selection and great prices, Jon! I just ordered 40 skeins! I saved you as a favorite seller. I look forward to more purchases... as my self-imposed allowance allows. *G*


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Gorgeous stuff..unfortunately they do not ship to Canada(


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting about your business Jon. I just bought 3 different lots of yarn! Saved you in my favorites, too. I wish I'd had it to spend more!


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

We'd make an exception for you. I've been trying for years to ship internationally, but the management's opinion is that it isn't worth the extra effort. Send me a message on eBay and I can add you to my list of international buyers. It might take a little longer to ship, since we don't go to the post office every day.

Jon


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

That's fantastic! We've got hundreds of bags of yarn available, so it should last at least a few months.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

ok..I will send you a message. I am willing to pay any extra shipping costs! I want the black to make the cut glass lapghans.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

love your yarn jon. I've got itchy palms again.oooooo. I've added you as fav.seller. Would you ever ship to UK? What about cost etc for postage? Do you have a store in florida? I go there quite a bit.


----------



## Gramof3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks! I just bought 10 skeins, and bookmarked your site. Not that I need any yarn, but.....
Merrie


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

aurora_book said:


> We sell high quality yarn made in the USA on eBay and we've just marked all of our stock down to 70% off retail with free shipping for all yarn orders.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/New-Books-4-Less-Online-Store/Yarn-/_i.html?_fsub=129642011&_sid=207949851&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Jon. I already had one of your books in my "watch list". You have a great bunch of yarns listed. I sure wish it was payday, LOL.


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

aurora_book said:


> Hello,
> 
> We'd make an exception for you. I've been trying for years to ship internationally, but the management's opinion is that it isn't worth the extra effort. Send me a message on eBay and I can add you to my list of international buyers. It might take a little longer to ship, since we don't go to the post office every day.
> 
> Jon


Hello,

I must apologize, it seems I have jumped the gun a bit. It turns out that shipping yarn to Canada is about twice as expensive as shipping domestically, so I will have to charge shipping for international orders. Looks like it is going to cost about $15 per bag to ship to the Great White North, but we're definitely willing to do it.Just wait to pay until you receive an invoice from me with a proper shipping rate. I'll be sure to keep it as inexpensive as possible.

Thanks again,

Jon


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

Lidlamzdiv said:


> aurora_book said:
> 
> 
> > We sell high quality yarn made in the USA on eBay and we've just marked all of our stock down to 70% off retail with free shipping for all yarn orders.
> ...


This is a such a nice community! I've spent a little time on a handful of knitting forums, and you guys are by far the most friendly and involved.


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> love your yarn jon. I've got itchy palms again.oooooo. I've added you as fav.seller. Would you ever ship to UK? What about cost etc for postage? Do you have a store in florida? I go there quite a bit.


Hello,

I'd be willing to ship to the UK, but I've got to figure out some better international shipping options. The quote I got for a 4 pound package to the UK is about $30. There's got to be a less expensive option.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

aurora_book said:


> Lidlamzdiv said:
> 
> 
> > aurora_book said:
> ...


 We know that and guess what? You are one of us.

:thumbup: love x


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow I just got done looking at all the yarn and I was wondering how long is your sale?


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Wow I just got done looking at all the yarn and I was wondering how long is your sale?


Our plan is to make this price cut permanent. We bought way too much of this yarn and we just need it gone!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh cool. I have to many iron in the fire right now but I want to buy some of your yarn. I have to finish at least one before starting another. I love the colors you have to.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovely range of wool & colours. What a shame it's not shipped to Australia. Hope something can be arranged in the future. Thanks Jon. regards Glennis.


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

Some of your yarns are described as "0 stitches on size 0 needles" Please correct this so I will know if this is what I want to buy. The Superfine Merino. Thanks


----------



## usmgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

Is the posted price the regular price or the price after the 70% off?


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

aurora_book said:


> We sell high quality yarn made in the USA on eBay and we've just marked all of our stock down to 70% off retail with free shipping for all yarn orders.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/New-Books-4-Less-Online-Store/Yarn-/_i.html?_fsub=129642011&_sid=207949851&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> 
> ...


usmgirl;
If you READ the original post (above), it says the yarn is MARKED down 70% off. So the MARKED price is the discounted price.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

usmgirl said:


> Is the posted price the regular price or the price after the 70% off?


Oh deary me usamgirl, I think someone is shouting at you? Deary, deary, me. hahahahahaha. Maybe they not having a good day? OR have I taken it wrong? :roll:


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Jon, I got my yarn and it is as beautiful as it looked in the pictures. Thanks so much! Mare


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

Just got my yarn-As I was stroking it I could notice the feel of the lanolin on my hands. Gotta love it. Will use for felting projects and to share with my sister.


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

mavies said:


> Some of your yarns are described as "0 stitches on size 0 needles" Please correct this so I will know if this is what I want to buy. The Superfine Merino. Thanks


The posted price reflects the 70% off


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

mavies said:


> Some of your yarns are described as "0 stitches on size 0 needles" Please correct this so I will know if this is what I want to buy. The Superfine Merino. Thanks


Hello,

I apologize for the delay. I've been out of the office this week, but I will get the correct info on Monday and fix the listings. Thanks for letting me know!

Jon


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

Mare said:


> Jon, I got my yarn and it is as beautiful as it looked in the pictures. Thanks so much! Mare


Thanks for the nice note!


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

mavies said:


> Just got my yarn-As I was stroking it I could notice the feel of the lanolin on my hands. Gotta love it. Will use for felting projects and to share with my sister.


Thanks for the feedback! It really is nice yarn, I think the retail price was just too expensive to get people interested in it.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Jon,

Is it possible to only buy one or two skeins? Or do you just sell in the larger quantities?


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

The lowest priced yarn advertised does not felt as I expected it to. After 3 washes, the last with a kettle of boiling water added, and the longest setting on my washer, the knitted cap became wonderfully soft but it did not shrink and the stitches were all plainly visible. Does anyone out there have a 31 inch head? I am tempted to try one more time and toss it in the dryer on high heat! This is not to discourage anyone from buying the yarn, and perhaps the others would felt better.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

mavies said:


> The lowest priced yarn advertised does not felt as I expected it to. After 3 washes, the last with a kettle of boiling water added, and the longest setting on my washer, the knitted cap became wonderfully soft but it did not shrink and the stitches were all plainly visible. Does anyone out there have a 31 inch head? I am tempted to try one more time and toss it in the dryer on high heat! This is not to discourage anyone from buying the yarn, and perhaps the others would felt better.


Oh mavis you sound so disappointed. I'm sorry for you. There's so much work goes into our projects that we really don't need failures. I hope you can sort something out :thumbup:


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

It's ok- now that I know it will not shrink and will probably become softer with each wash I started a Feather and Fan on #10.5 needles, 70 stitches wide, and it will be a lovely prayer shawl or more than one, there are 10 skeins to use up. I'm at peace with the yarn. Thank you.


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Jon,
> 
> Is it possible to only buy one or two skeins? Or do you just sell in the larger quantities?


Hello,

Yes, please message me and let me know what you're interested in. I haven't gotten around to listing individual skeins on eBay, but we'll do just about anything to sell yarn to y'all!

Jon


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

KNITTER'S PARADISE EXCLUSIVE!

Our yarn sale is still going strong! You guys are totally awesome and you've given me some good feedback. I'd like to offer an extra 5% rebate to members of this forum, exclusively. Just email me through ebay or the forum and mention knitter's paradise. That works out to 75% off retail with free shipping for any and all yarn for you guys.

Here's the link to the store again:

http://stores.ebay.com/New-Books-4-Less-Online-Store/Yarn-/_i.html?_fsub=129642011&_sid=207949851&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Thanks again,

Jon


----------



## usmgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

I just ordered $42 of yarn from your Ebay store. Thanks for the great sale and for offering the extra 5% rebate! I'm [email protected]


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

usmgirl said:


> I just ordered $42 of yarn from your Ebay store. Thanks for the great sale and for offering the extra 5% rebate! I'm [email protected]


I'm sorry I didn't notice this post sooner. I'll keep an eye on the thread, but any forum member who needs a rebate should PM me or contact me through eBay.

Thanks again.


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

Hello all,

I wanted to add a link to our book section here: http://stores.ebay.com/New-Books-4-Less-Online-Store/Knitting-Books-/_i.html?_fsub=15736747&_sid=207949851&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

They aren't quite as cheap as the yarn, but we've got some really good deals. All orders over $50 ship for free and any orders including yarn ship free too, of course.


----------



## aurora_book (May 10, 2011)

We are now shipping worldwide, though only USA orders will still ship for free. Perhaps you live in Europe and your country's currency is strong against the dollar...

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## LilaX97 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

